# What is the best under 12 gallon all in one tank?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to buy a small designer all in-one tank for the living room , I wonder which one is the best , I was thinking about fluval edge 12 ,but there are many horrible reviews about this tank!

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

what about fluval spec 5.6 gallon nano ?








any experience ?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Fluval Chi? I dont know anything about it other than its an all in one


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out what Frank at AQ.LED could bring in.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

i got a fluval edge 12 gal and im liking it fine


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Isn't it too tall? I personally like the edge 6 gallon's dimensions better ,but 12 gallon is easier to maintain the water parameter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

depending on what your going to put into the tank, the 6gal may be too shallow. the 12 gal also has a better LED light


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Plant , some shrimps and killifish fry 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Eheim Aquastyle? Never owned one though but looks nice.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 ...was just admiring one at J&L the other day


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 6g Eheim Aquastyle and love it as Felicia's shrimp tank.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I have the Eheim. Dead silent and everything just works.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my 6 gallon Edge. A bit of a pain planting/trimming through that tiny opening, but otherwise I love it.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea I like the Fluval Edge design , but as you said its hard to trim,planting and I'm sure it will hard to catch fish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ended up buying Fluval Edge 12 Gallon , I actually found a really good deal on the craigslist, bought brandnew sealed with Fluval edge white for 140$!!

I will make a new thread when I started working on the new thank, I am so excited , its very beautiful tank


----------

